# No internet using DHCP (timeout)

## maartenlambrecht

Hello

After installing gentoo I can't get a working internet connection. I'm getting this error:

```

err. timout running dhcpcd

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.246.64

eth0 received address 169.254.246.64/16

```

Things that I did:I installed the R8169 module.

I added 'dhcp' in /etc/conf.d/net

ifconfig is showing eth0 and lo

eth0 shows a lot of drops 

I tryed pump and dhclient

ifconfig 192.168.123.10 eth0 gives this error:

```
host name lookup failure
```

route add default gw 192.168.123.254 gives this error:

```
siocaddrt: Network unreachable
```

ping 216.239.59.103 gives this error:

```
connect: Network unreachable
```

ping http://www.google.com gives error:

```
ping: unknown host
```

information:kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

dhcpcd-3.2.3

USRobotics router (adsl)

Gigabyte P45 motherboard

HWA ddr = 00:1F:D0:85:DC:29

Intel Q6600, 4GB ram, AMD64 installation

I hope that I gave you enough information to solve this problem. If not, please ask for it. I can't find anything to solve this.

----------

## vaguy02

Does the P45 really have 4 ethernet ports? I would say you probably didn't enable the right eth(x) port that has your cable on it.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Hi

I only have one ethernet port on my motherboard. The cable is working because I can use it on a pc with windows.

The P45 motherboard uses the ICH10 southbridge but I don't think this is the problem, because the live cd works just fine.

----------

## gojyo

Could you paste the complete result of 

```
dhclient eth0
```

?

----------

## defenderBG

wow... so many mistakes in one post...

first, lets start by checking if you really have connected the cable to the port:

ifconfig -a

2. dhcp is... hm... nothing??? there is dhcpcd and dhclient, but no dhcp command. apperantly dhcpcd did not do the trick, try dhclient. post result

3. ifconfig 192.168.123.10 eth0 -> syntax is wrong, right is: ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.10

4. because your change was NOT accepted, eth0 has 169.254.246.64/16 as address, thus cannot add as default gw, something, to which it does not know how to connect (192.168.123.254), thus the error

5. well... no way to ping 216.239.59.103 (no path to there)... yes... that's the error

6. ping http://www.google.com, you are trying to use dns, and you have not set any dns here...

echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf (there are 2 >> here and only 1 above!)

try going the steps, that you made, but this time right, hope it works.

----------

## gojyo

Let me add just this check: try to set a static IP instead of using DHCP, of course one of your subnet.

Even without adding a DNS and even without a default gateway, you *should* be able to ping your gateway.

If it works, then hardware and kernel driver are ok, otherwise we have to make additional checks.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

 *Quote:*   

> Could you paste the complete result of Code: 
> 
> ```
> dhclient eth0 
> ```
> ...

 

this is the result:

```

listening on LFP/eth0/00:1f:d0:85:dc:29

sending on LFP/eth0/00:1f:d0:85:dc:29

sending on Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping 

```

 *Quote:*   

> first, lets start by checking if you really have connected the cable to the port

 

I have internet connection on windows on the same pc, so yes it is connected correctly. ifconfig is showing eth0 and lo. I can see a lot of drops.

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp is... hm... nothing??? there is dhcpcd and dhclient, but no dhcp command. apperantly dhcpcd did not do the trick, try dhclient. post result 

 

I added this line to /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

In my TS I also told you that dhclient and pump didn't work.

 *Quote:*   

>  ifconfig 192.168.123.10 eth0 -> syntax is wrong, right is: ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.10 

 

I only did what Neddy Seagoon asked me to do... If I do the right thing, I don't get any error, but it still doesn't work.

 *Quote:*   

> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf (there are 2 >> here and only 1 above!) 

 

same timout and warning...

 *Quote:*   

> try to set a static IP instead of using DHCP, of course one of your subnet. 
> 
> Even without adding a DNS and even without a default gateway, you *should* be able to ping your gateway.

 

If I would know how to do this I would like to try it!

Isn't there any way of using the network information from the live cd, which booted correctly?

Greatings

----------

## gojyo

 *maartenlambrecht wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   try to set a static IP instead of using DHCP, of course one of your subnet. 
> 
> Even without adding a DNS and even without a default gateway, you *should* be able to ping your gateway. 
> ...

 

Well, it's quite easy:

first of all you have to know your router IP address and netmask. If you're not sure, just start Windows and check under the TCP/IP information of your LAN connection, it will give you all the information you need: router IP address (maybe it's called "gateway") and netmask, and your current IP (given by DHCP).

Now go back in Gentoo. The easiest way to go is to give eth0 the same IP address DHCP gave you under Windows, say 192.168.0.3:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3
```

Now, "ifconfig" will show that eth0 has the IP 192.168.0.3. Now just ping your router IP, that is, say, 192.168.0.1:

```
ping 192.168.0.1
```

and tell me what you get.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, it's quite easy: 
> 
> first of all you have to know your router IP address and netmask. If you're not sure, just start Windows and check under the TCP/IP information of your LAN connection, it will give you all the information you need: router IP address (maybe it's called "gateway") and netmask, and your current IP (given by DHCP). 
> ...

 

This is what I get:

```
destination host unreachable
```

when booting I get this:

```

bringing up eth0

   192....

Adding routes

   default via 192...

SIOCADDRT Network is unreachable

```

Could somebody tell me which part of my system isn't working? Maybe I should emerge the bèta gentoo-sources?

----------

## gojyo

If you get a "destination host unreachable" error, it means that the IP address you're trying to ping does not reply at all or doesn't exists.

Please, try to ping the same IP from Windows (some routers don't reply to pings).

Also, please post the result of:

```
ifconfig
```

```
route -n
```

```
dmesg
```

```
lsmod
```

```
lspci
```

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Here are the files. I tryed to upload as many files as possible. I had to chroot from the live cd to have internet connection, so lsmod is showing the modules from the livecd!!! On my system the only module is the 'r8169'.

lspci:

http://rafb.net/p/5LD5rP78.html

kernel.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/3Aayow48.html

/etc/conf.d/net:

http://rafb.net/p/MVUtux17.html   =>this link is broken  :Sad: , I will have to do it again if necessary...

hostname:

http://rafb.net/p/Qkpf1W82.html

ifconfig:

http://rafb.net/p/Po9CrL37.html

route -n:

http://rafb.net/p/RqSJt883.html

lsmod:

http://rafb.net/p/lJnP0G90.html

dmesg:

http://rafb.net/p/9Kh3LL67.html

----------

## gojyo

Well, the module should be the right one and work, since from the Live CD it does.

I've seen that in your kernel configuration you have set "CONFIG_R8169_NAPI" to yes; try setting it to "no", as it's considered experimental and may cause problems.

About ifconfig and route, I need these commands to be run under your Gentoo installation instead of the live cd, as I need to see if your network configuration is ok and why you get the destination host unreachable error.

Please take care of checking your router IP and netmask and choosing a valid IP for your card: if your live cd works with DHCP, then you can simply use 192.168.123.116 as your IP and try to ping 192.168.123.254.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

 *Quote:*   

> I've seen that in your kernel configuration you have set "CONFIG_R8169_NAPI" to yes; try setting it to "no", as it's considered experimental and may cause problems. 
> 
> 

 

This was first set to 'no', but I changed it just to try and see if the problem would be solved. Changing it again won't affect the error.

 *Quote:*   

> About ifconfig and route, I need these commands to be run under your Gentoo installation instead of the live cd, as I need to see if your network configuration is ok and why you get the destination host unreachable error. 
> 
> 

 

I think these things are from my pc because I chrooted into it. They seem to be the same (the drops etc).

 *Quote:*   

> Please take care of checking your router IP and netmask and choosing a valid IP for your card: if your live cd works with DHCP, then you can simply use 192.168.123.116 as your IP and try to ping 192.168.123.254.

 

These are the things that I have changed in the configuration. Now it doesn't get an IP from the DHCPserver I guess, but it uses the static one.

Thanks for your help by the way! I hope we'll get it running  :Wink: 

----------

## defenderBG

Please try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168#Problems_with_disabled_NIC

and report if it still does not work.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

About enabling the NIC:

The gentoo 2007 live-cd works fine. If I start my gentoo installation after using this live cd, I don't have an internet connection.

I do have vista installed on the same pc, but if the live-cd can make a working connection, it is able to enable the NIC (or the NIC was never shutdown)

----------

## gojyo

 *maartenlambrecht wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   About ifconfig and route, I need these commands to be run under your Gentoo installation instead of the live cd, as I need to see if your network configuration is ok and why you get the destination host unreachable error. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Well, when you use "ifconfig" or "route" the only thing that matters is the running kernel, not the directory or file system where you're in.

So, if you're running the Live CD, it doesn't matter if you have chrooted into the file system of your local installation. You should boot from your hdd, save the results of the commands in a text file, then start again with the live cd and upload the files.

Remeber to save the result of the "ping" command, too.

However, if "ifconfig" from the live cd system shows dropped packets, there's something wrong...

Check under Windows if you have some drops there too.

----------

## defenderBG

From the logs, that you posted before, there was no error whatsoever. Thus i made this conclusion. Please try what I have sentyou.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

ifconfig:

http://rafb.net/p/x7pI0P62.html

route -n:

http://rafb.net/p/bCWbgI55.html

now when I added the static ip address and gateway myself:

ifconfig:

http://rafb.net/p/Xc56ZC33.html

route -n:

http://rafb.net/p/4OnRDc78.html

I can ping the router from windows. But in gentoo I can't.

I have seen a difference between the ifconfigs from my system and the livecd: the word 'NOTRAILERS'.

----------

## defenderBG

Ok...

according to ifconfig:

Interrupt:250 Base address:0x2000

Ok... I am really puzzeled... All the errors I have found so far are... about wireless. Please install wireless-utils and do iwconfig and lspci (the other is outdated and I cant open it).

Now... I am not sure if this is the problem, so please start the livecd and see if you have the same error... then write, if not,

try disabling ipv6! Give the output of ifconfig and lspci.

Thanks

----------

## maartenlambrecht

It's really a strange error...

- I don't have wireless. 

- I disabled IPV6 allready in the kernel. I'm using "-ipv6" as useflag.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e20 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2e21 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a37

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a38

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a39

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3c

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 3a3e

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a40

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a48

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a4a

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a34

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a35

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a36

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 3a3a

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3a18

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a20

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 3a30

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 3a26

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9442

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa30

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

iwconfig from live-cd and iwconfig from my system:

```
lo     no wireless extensions.

eth0   no wireless extensions.
```

thanks for the help! I really appreciate all your help!

I'm going on holiday now. I'm back next week. See you soon!

----------

## maartenlambrecht

hello

I'm back from holiday so I can try all your new solutions again.

----------

## gojyo

Welcome back.

Here's another try: use the same kernel from the live cd (you can download the sources and find the configuration used for the live cd somewhere), then boot with that kernel from your HD installation. If it works, we can assume the problem is with the new kernel.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Hi

I tryed internet with an other ethernet card (RTL8139C) but it didn't work neither. Here is one of the errors that I get while trying to load the module.

```
8139cp: unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset
```

I found something strange after compilling the kernel. The last line is showing the location of the BzImage, but it is located at /x86/ and not at /X86_64/... I'm running AMD64 with a X86_64 profile.

I can't find the config file of the 2007.0 minimal install cd kernel. I can try genkernel but I think it is too large and too slow.

What should I do, Trying to get the old ethernet card to work and use that one, or try to fix the new one?

UPDATE:

I just tryed genkernel and it did NOT work. It's again the same dhcp timeout. Is it possible that it is a configuration error? Or is it the new kernel that doesn't work?

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I couldn't try the 2.6.19 kernel because it wasn't in portage anymore.

I tryed the 2.6.23-r9 kernel and it still doesn't work.

The genkernel doesn't work neither.

!!!  I tryed the gentoo minimal install cd 2008.0-r1 and it couldn't get internet access   !!!

So I guess it's a bug of the 'new' kernels. (after 2007.0)

Does anyone know how to solve this?

EDIT: I tryed the realtek driver from their site. Still the same error... I added this problem to the gentoo-bugs: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237089.

EDIT2: Tryed the 2.6.19 vanilla sources, still same error!

EDIT3: Tryed the 2.6.26.3 vanilla sources, same error!

when running "dhcpcd eth0" the LEDs on the NIC are flickering orange. The router crashes a lot during the dhcpcd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

```
Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

That needs an r8169 driver, which as you have eth0, I guess you have loaded.

Please post the following files :-

/etc/conf.d/net

/usr/src/linux.config (I hope I won't need that)

and the output from the following commands

```
route

ifconfig -a
```

after you have run dhcpcd.

What version of dhcpcd do you have ?

What it the IP address of your router ?

If your router provides MAC Address Filtering, turn it off.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Hi NeddySeagoon

First of all thanks that you want to try to help me.

Here are the things you asked me:

Version of dhcpcd: 3.2.3

IP address of router: 192.168.123.254

My router accepts unknown MAC addresses and clients by default

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.123.116 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.123.254" )

#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.123.254" )

 

#I tryed with the 2 lines from above too withouth any luck

```

route:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

ifconfig -a:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:D0:85:DC:29  

          inet addr:169.254.246.64  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:11268583944 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:14496 (14.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:250 Base address:0x2000 

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

/usr/src/linux.config:

http://www.duoconcertante.mathieumaes.com/gentoo/config.txt

Regards

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

First, its clear that dhcp has run and failed for some reason as you have a link local address.

Thats an address in the range 169.254.0.0/16

Your static setup 

```
#config_eth0=( "192.168.123.116 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.123.254" )

#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.123.254" ) 
```

should have worked, even with the incorrect 

```
brd 192.168.123.254"
```

(it should end in .255) provided you manually set /etc/resolv.conf and 192.168.123.116 is not in use on your network.

In your kernel, you have 

```
CONFIG_R8169=m
```

which is the module for you but your also have 

```
CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y
```

Some of the Realtek drivers are known not to play well together. If several load, the wrong one picks up your hardware and it fails.

Rebuild your kernel with all the Realtec drivers on the

```
[*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->
```

menu disabled

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I just enabled the other realtek drivers because I tryed it with an other realtec NIC too. And that didn't work neither.

If I let them enabled or disabled, it doesn't make any difference.

I'm pretty sure about my configuration. I followed the gentoo handbook. The only part that I didn't understand was the /etc/hosts file.

Could that be the problem?

Note: With both NIC's I'm only getting internet with the 2007 instalcd. Both NIC's can't connect to the internet using the 2008 instalcd.

Thanks for the quick reply NeddySeagoon!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

/etc/hosts provides a static nameserver that may be consulted before your external nameserver.

Thus the default /etc/hosts resolves the name localhost to the IP address 127.0.0.1

Its not used by DHCP.

At the start of the DHCP transaction, your PC has no idea what its IP address will be.

This does require a working network connection to a DHCP server but little else

As the static setup also fails, DHCP is probably not the problem as both have network, hardware and kernel drivers in common.

Get a kernel version thats known to work (using sneakernet if you have to then install later kernels beside your working kernel, moving your working .config from the older kernel forward.  When you do this, don't forget 

```
make oldconfig 
```

and do check uname -a every boot to a new kernel. The date/time shows the kernel build date time.

Many people with kernel problems have fixed them before they post here but don't know it because they are not running the kernel they think they are.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I tryed allready many kernels:

1/  2.6.25-gentoo-r7  (gentoo-sources)

2/  2.6.19.7              (vanilla-sources) => Kernel used by livecd 2007 but did not work installed on hd

3/  2.6.26.1              (vanilla-sources)

4/  2.6.26.3              (vanilla-sources) => known to work with the RTL8111/8168B NIC

I checked uname -a when I was working with these kernels. 

I always changed the /usr/src/linux symlink too.

I didn't run make oldconfig, but for each conifg I checked the necessary modules by hand.

I thought this was a router issue because the router mostly crashes when typing dhcpcd eth0. But the livecd 2007 works fine...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

This thread may help.

The user appears to have the same network card as you.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I tryed to use the realtek driver from their site. It loaded, but it had the same problem with dhcp.

So I don't think the thread is much related to mine.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

```
2/ 2.6.19.7 (vanilla-sources) => Kernel used by livecd 2007 but did not work installed on hd 
```

The 2007 liveCD uses a 2.6.19 gentoo sources, not vanilla sources.

This is interestings as it indicates its a kernel configuration problem or a dhcpcd option.

When you move .config files from one kernel to another, 

```
make oldconfig
```

 is essential to turn the old file into a valid .config for the new kernel. Invalid .config files cause all sorts of strange hard to diagnose problems.

If 2.6.19 from the liveCD worked, start with that kernel and make it work now.

Thats not a suitable kernel for everyday use as it suffers from the vmsplice local root exploit but having got a working .config, we can migrate it to later kernels.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I know the livecd doesn't use the vanilla sources, but I mean it uses the 2.6.19 kernel. I couldn't install the gentoo-sources because this kernel isn't in portage anymore.

I don't think it is a dhcpcd problem as I tryed pump and dhclient too...

It's possible that it's a configuration problem, but I really don't know which option would be wrong. You now have seen two kernel .config's of my system and have not seen any wrong setting. Even genkernel doesn't work!

I'm thinking of reinstalling my dualboot system (making a better partition table). So I would really like to now if there is a chance that gentoo would work then. Maybe with some advice during the install.

[One year ago you helped me with getting internet on an other pc. I don't know if you remember. That were my first steps in gentoo, and that's why I don't really remember what the error/solution was.]

----------

## ncl

I've just tried to install Gentoo on one of the machines at work and I'm having the same problem. Except even livecd 2007.0 doesn't work. I've tried 2007.0 i686, 2007.0 amd64 and 2008.0-r1 i686. Always same results. The 'Wake-On-Lan After Shutdown' option in Windows is set to 'Enable' and everything works perfectly under Windows XP SP2. Manual configuration fails miserably (i think it's not likely im doing something wrong here). I haven't tried that realtek driver yet but it seems like a temporary solution anyway.

I don't know if this is important but 2007.0 fails to boot unless I add acpi=off to kernel command line. It seems to get stuck at detecting PCI devices or something like that. I'm not sure right now but it surely was something PCI related. I'll start the livecd again later and try to provide as much info as possible.

Edit:

Ok this is... weird. It *kind of* started working now... when my usb stick is plugged in during boot! (wtf?). Each time i was using livecd 2008.0-r1

Boot 1

Usb stick plugged in during boot (i wanted to copy command outputs to provide more info). DHCP working. Remote machines pingable.

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m3042a81c

ifconfig: *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:99:2D:8F:87  
> 
>           inet addr:10.4.39.44  Bcast:10.4.39.255  Mask:255.255.254.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

dhcpcd logs from /var/log/messages: *Quote:*   

> Sep 16 09:37:41 livecd dhcpcd[21700]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.1.5 starting
> 
> Sep 16 09:37:41 livecd dhcpcd[21700]: eth0: hardware address = 00:19:99:2d:8f:87
> 
> Sep 16 09:37:41 livecd dhcpcd[21700]: eth0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:10:61:e1:22:00:19:99:2d:8f:87
> ...

 

Boot 2

Usb stick unplugged during boot. DHCP not working. Symptoms as described in previous posts.

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m48420d9a

ifconfig: *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:99:2D:8F:87  
> 
>           inet addr:169.254.191.88  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

/var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/m26b3c8ef

Boot 3

Usb stick plugged in during boot. DHCP working. Can ping remote machines.

Rest same as boot 1 i suppose.

Explain that... Wrong. I didn't drink anything today (yet) nor did i take any strange looking pills.

Here's some more info:

uname -a: *Quote:*   

> Linux livecd 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

lspci: *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

lspci -n: *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:29c0 (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 0300: 8086:29c2 (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)
> ...

 

lsmod: http://pastebin.com/m12318194

Edit2:

Hmm... it worked a few more times. Now its back to "normal" regardles if the usb stick is plugged or not. Found something that might be of interest though. Did rmmod, modprobe r8169:

from dmesg: *Quote:*   

> r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> 
> PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:06:00.0
> ...

 

cat /proc/interrupts: *Quote:*   

>            CPU0       CPU1       
> 
>   0:         58          2   IO-APIC-edge      timer
> 
>   1:          1          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
> ...

 

Could that be irq confilct?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

You can get old ebuilds [url=http://sources.gentoo.org/]here[url] The sources will not be on the gentoo mirrors any more but they will still be around.  If you go this route, you should make yourself a portage overlay, or portage will remove the old ebuilds at your next 

```
emerge --sync.
```

From ncls' post, it looks like a race of some sort, it works sometimes but not others.

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:06:00.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:00.0 disabled 
```

that last line is really bad news as it won't work without an IRQ.

----------

## jamapii

 *maartenlambrecht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcpcd-3.2.3
> 
> 

 

I remember vaguely that one of these dhcp versions might be broken. Try 3.1 versions (mask 3.2) or 4.0 (~x86)

----------

## ncl

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> 
> (...)
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

 

Indeed it might be some kind of a race condition. First IRQ is assigned to the network card and then to the graphics card. Network card doesn't work after that and attempts to reload the driver result in an error. Question is can I do anything about it? I'm gonna go read about how linux handles IRQ's in the meantime.

PS. Might disableing as much as possible stuff using interrupts in the bios make a difference here?

Edit:

Only other thing i can think of is that from the above dmesgs it looks like it only worked if link was already fully up before ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22. You can see two 'link up' messages (why two? ;/) one after another and 'bridge firewalling registered' after that. Normally when it doesnt work the sequence is different. First one link up then that graphics card related ACPI... and only later second link up and bridge.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ncl,

PCI (and AGP) devices are required  to work when they share an IRQ, so it should not be a problem.

There is some broken (by design) hardware and drivers out there ...

Try adding irqpoll to your kernel line in grub.conf.  It won't do anything for your performance but its a worth while test.

Look it up in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## ncl

NeddySeagoon, thanks! 

Adding irqpoll seems to do the trick. I don't mind that much about performance on this machine. I'm just extra happy I finally got network access. Thanks again.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Sorry I couldn't reply to this topic untill today. Maybe irqpoll will solve the problem, but before I could read the post, I installed freebsd already. I only have a couple of days before university starts, so I hadn't an other option. I tryed bsd because it uses an other kernel and ports is similar to portage. (though I like portage more with its useflags)

Maybe I will install gentoo later on this pc and then I'm going to post here if the solution worked.

Thanks for the time you all put in my problem.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

Keep a corner of the hard drive for Gentoo.

You can dual boot bsd and Gentoo

----------

## UberLord

 *maartenlambrecht wrote:*   

> Sorry I couldn't reply to this topic untill today. Maybe irqpoll will solve the problem, but before I could read the post, I installed freebsd already. I only have a couple of days before university starts, so I hadn't an other option. I tryed bsd because it uses an other kernel and ports is similar to portage. (though I like portage more with its useflags)
> 
> 

 

I prefer NetBSD pkgsrc over FreeBSD ports - mainly due to pkgsrc having better management tools such as pkg_rolling-replace and pkg_leaves.

I'm also starting to prefer pkgsrc over portage. Whilst portage is very flexable, that comes with a cost - so many use flags it's confusing!

----------

## maartenlambrecht

Running out of time and I'm still searching for a good os. Freebsd was easy to install, but it couldn't install firefox, pidgin,... through ports. KDE4 installed fine, but it doesn't show png images (even the 'start' button is invisible).

When searching through the linux distributions I found some that have KDE4 as stable. Archlinux was the best-looking one. But as it is just like gentoo, I would like to give gentoo maybe one more try.

Is it possible to try the solutions from above with the gentoo live cd? Or do I need to reinstall the entire os?

Greetings

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maartenlambrecht,

You need a stage 3 installed, your own kernel to boot into and dhcpcd -  thats all.

That will give you a minimal test environment. You may be able to borrow your swap space to install for testing but you will need a partition of some sort. You do not need to update anything from the stage3.

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I installed gentoo again. Now the alternative way using my existing ubuntu installation.

I can already say that it does not work using the irqpoll kernel parameter.

Dhcpcd's version is now above 4 and the whole system is up to date. I did not fill in any configuration file of my network. So normally it should use dhcpcd. The error that I get is again the same as the one from my first post.

I really like installing gentoo out of ubuntu. I's very easy and really fast.

I hope someone has a new idea. Gentoo is now on a little partition and available to test with... I must say that I like gentoo more than freebsd!

----------

## maartenlambrecht

I found a similar problem on archlinux. The only difference is that their problem was one specific version of dhcpcd. See this link:

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=272137

As I'm using dhcpcd 4 it can't be exactly the same though...

----------

